# Auto headlights



## anjomaio (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi :icon_scratch:
I am from Portugal and I have an 2010 Cruze.
My Cruze didn't have auto headlights so I wonder how to upgrade it.
I bought the headlight switch with auto option and the Headlight Auto Ambient Light Sensor.
I installed those items but auto headlights aren't functional.
I guess it is the original wiring that I plugged in to the light sensor that is not the correct one.
Can anyone help me?
sorry my english


António


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

You have to get the BCM/ECU updated to support the automatic function, it is not just a matter of adding the missing switch and sensor.

It is possible that someone who handled Chevrolet in Portugal might be able to help you, or maybe a specialist auto-electrician.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to Cruzetalk, I have never seen a Cruze without the auto headlights. Keep us informed with your progress as it may be of interest to some other members.


----------



## anjomaio (Oct 22, 2016)

I have checked the wiring schematics and it is all ok. I checked the ambient sensor signal is working good - more lightning less voltage and vice versa.
You were right!, I will need reprogramming the BCM module.
Soon I wil tell you if it works
thaks


----------



## Wilson F. (Dec 16, 2019)

Olá Antonio

Gostaria de saber se voce conseguiu resolver essa questao.
Precisou reprogamar a BCM?
Poderia confirmar os codigos do sensor e botao?




anjomaio said:


> I have checked the wiring schematics and it is all ok. I checked the ambient sensor signal is working good - more lightning less voltage and vice versa.
> You were right!, I will need reprogramming the BCM module.
> Soon I wil tell you if it works
> thaks


----------

